# Harvest mice??



## ChrisA (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know where i can get harvest mice in the north east?

Thanks


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't know about the north east but they have some in my local pet shop which is in Wisbech. Probably a bit far?

Mill Lane Pet Centre - Specialist Reptile, Bird, Fish and pet supplies


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm curious why you are looking for Harvest Mice?

They are an endangered species in this country and as such I'm not sure that they can be traded.

There was a drive a few years ago for volunteers to breed harvest mice for releasing back into the wild to increase numbers, but I don't think that is still going on now (however, I'm prepared to be corrected on that one).

If you were looking for them to keep as pets, then i would suggest you look for African pygmy mice as an alternative. Keeping harvest mice as pets is not a particularly good idea.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

MrsP said:


> Don't know about the north east but they have some in my local pet shop which is in Wisbech. Probably a bit far?
> 
> Mill Lane Pet Centre - Specialist Reptile, Bird, Fish and pet supplies


Just seen this? Are you sure they have Harvest Mice?


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm very sure that's what they are yes.


----------



## ChrisA (Sep 10, 2008)

feorag said:


> I'm curious why you are looking for Harvest Mice?
> 
> They are an endangered species in this country and as such I'm not sure that they can be traded.
> 
> ...


To keep as pets and maybe breed,lol
They can be traded as i seen them for sale in baytree garden centre when i was visiting family
How is it not a good idea to keep them??


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm... I did not know you could actually buy them as pets o.o
We had two when we were younger, but I would not call them pets as they were not tame.
We were given them by a university after they had finished with the tests they wanted to run.....


----------



## ChrisA (Sep 10, 2008)

Harvest Mice and Man

Man has never deliberately persecuted harvest mice since their small appetites do little to affect crop yields. They even do the farmer a small favour by eating harmful pests such as aphids. However, they seem to be less numerous in cornfields than they used to be. This is most likely due to changing farming methods such as combine harvesting, reduced stubble length, stubble burning (though this is being phased out) and crop spraying.

Harvest mice must have shelter to retreat to once the crop has been harvested so hedgerows are an important habitat for them, providing food as well as shelter. When hayricks were more common, many mice over-wintered in these.

Although harvest mice may have decreased in some agricultural areas, there is evidence that they are widespread, even increasing, in other habitats, especially the undisturbed areas along motorway embankments.

The harvest mouse is not protected by law and it is possible it may become an endangered species in the future. It is important to conserve favoured habitats, particularly hedgerows.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmm.... I stand corrected then. I wasn't 100% sure, just thought that as there was a drive to deliberately breed and release them a few years ago that they were in danger of becoming endangered, so to speak.

However, I stand by what I said - as they are indigenous to this country, they should be wild animals and not pets.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I've kept them in the past, and having kept quite a few exotic small mammals - they're probably my favourite!
I did offer some to a local breed-for-release group, but they didn't want them as they didn't know the full parentage. I think they can only release ones that they bred from wc ones in the first place. (obviously caught for breeding purposes)

I got most of mine from the EU shows (labelled up as European Pygmy Mice) and found them a joy to keep and breed.
They're active, very cute and fairly tame. The only problem was that they hated each other and have to be kept alone. I also bred them many times - I have some pics somewhere...


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Just because everyone loves a photo!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Awwww they're so cute!


----------

